# Britbox on Stream 4K?



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

It appears that BritBox is not available or 'incompatible' with Stream 4k. I haven't dug deeply enough to figure out side loading, but before I do that is anyone aware if it might be coming any time soon so I don't have to do that? 

Anyone side loaded it and how goes it?

Any caveats?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't believe there's an android tv version. I'd just cast it from the phone since that's known to work. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Britbox has been around for years and still doesn't have an Android TV version. So I wouldn't hold my breath. Just sideload the Firestick APK.

Or if you have Prime Video, add it as a channel there.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> Britbox has been around for years and still doesn't have an Android TV version. So I wouldn't hold my breath. Just sideload the Firestick APK.
> 
> Or if you have Prime Video, add it as a channel there.


I imagine the cost is the same. So if the case, just add the channel. One less app to deal with. Plus Prime has a carousel spot where as britbox doesn't. So you won't get recommendations and such with it where you might through the prime app.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

If it's anything like Acorn, the app is pretty terrible anyway. Prime is the way to go if possible.

In any case, content is pretty limited on both. I tend to subscribe for only 1 or 2 months per year and am able to watch everything I'm interested in. Similar story for HBO. More content in that case, but tons of re-runs that stay in the library forever.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> If it's anything like Acorn, the app is pretty terrible anyway. Prime is the way to go if possible.
> 
> In any case, content is pretty limited on both. I tend to subscribe for only 1 or 2 months per year and am able to watch everything I'm interested in. Similar story for HBO. More content in that case, but tons of re-runs that stay in the library forever.


I think paying to binge watch and cancel is the way to go for the fringe ones.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

